# Quote to decommission oil for heat pumps (air and hot water) fair?



## humbucker (Jan 6, 2022)

Hello! Just received this quote to decommission my oil furnace for a full house heat pump installation. I live in the suburbs of New York. Can anyone comment if it's a good deal or not? The rebates are given by the state of NY and our electricity provider Con Edison directly to the installer.








Thanks in advance!


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Sorry, we're a tradesmen only site.

Please use our sister site DIYCHATROOM.COM, thank you.

Thread closed.


----------

